# Spey / Switch Fishing



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone use a switch or spey cast on the ohio river or near any of the dams? Seems like it would work pretty well...


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes I do and I know of a few others! Go look and read some of my posts on my blog full of information.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I use them quite a bit. Just sold my Scott ARC 6119 and got me a Loomis Metolius 5/6 Spey 13'4" rod. Got it in yesterday just in time. Great tool to use that beats a SH rod in many areas. One of the best forum to get some good info is the Spey Pages. May want to check it out.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

I'm in the process of building a 12'er on a Bamboo blank that may see an occasional trip to the Ohio...but the majority of the time will be for North Coast Steelhead and local Hybrids.
Jerry Drake will be at the Buckeye Bamboo bash on May 7 with some of his rods. He had a couple of his hollow builts at the NC Show Jan. 15. I had one in my hands at last years BBB, and flipped around a 12'er at the NC show. 
shoulda' never done that.....
R


----------



## striperrams (Aug 26, 2010)

Ron, bring it up to Castalia this spring and show me how to use it. Sounds like fun.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Am hoping to do zactly that. 
R


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Can a wf floating line be spey cast? 
Or does it take a special line?


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

"Successfully" would be the operative word in that case. I plan on starting with a DT (longer belly) and trying all the bonafide spey/skagit/scandi lines I can on the rod I'm building.
Jerry Drake will be at the Buckeye Bamboo Bash with his rods (reels/lines) so I plan on bending his ear and trying various setups.
I cast one of his rods last year....managed to get the line out somewhat satisfactory, not bad for a rookie.
R


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

wabi said:


> Can a wf floating line be spey cast?
> Or does it take a special line?


Well, you may use a floating for single hand spey and will work not as good on a big rod. I would get, for Ohio steelhead, a skagit head.

Nick

PS i study a lot of rod and lines. Anyone can PM me if you need any info.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone have any pics to share of their spey catches? Are streamers the predominate fly to use on the ohio river? Steeleheader007, nice rod tubes you made for your switch/spey rods!


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

I use a single hand fly rod but i spey cast with it. Does that count? And there is a video fishing the cuyahoga doing spey casts and catching smallies.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ARReflections said:


> Anyone have any pics to share of their spey catches? Are streamers the predominate fly to use on the ohio river? Steeleheader007, nice rod tubes you made for your switch/spey rods!


Thanks very much! Yes streamers grey over white more white than grey! Nice big eyes "Orvis Mirage eyes"!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

New fly from tonight this will be thrown on Sunday somewhere!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice fish porn! Is that a Laker in the first picture and where you catch it?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Some Spey porn pictures. Got more trout and smallie spey porn but have to upload them when I have time.

Elk River Bows

















Unmentionable stream brown trout.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

W


Flyfish Dog said:


> Nice fish porn! Is that a Laker in the first picture and where you catch it?


 The river I caught it in is thr Niagara!


----------

